# Car not starting



## JonaThAn T (Oct 3, 2021)

Hey so I’ve got a z31 300zx 1986 manual so quick question is what is common issue to car not starting hasn’t been running for a while I’ve replaced oil and fuel new battery it cranks but doesn’t start


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel feed hose from the fuel rail and connect it to a long length of spare hose with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but *DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE*. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds. 

If the engine is unable to start, tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. Turn the ignition key to the run position but *DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE*. The fuel pressure reading should be around 43 psi which would be a static reading.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "noid" light probe for each injector harness connector.

* Testing ignition:
Pull one or more spark plug wires to test; use a spare spark plug to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine. 

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check for a broken chain guide. If the engine uses a timing belt, see if it's broken or it may be cracked and has skipped some teeth.

* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak:
Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------

